# Where to get good shrimp



## CornbreadBob (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey i was wondering if anybody has a good website to get some colorful shrimp( idk which ones i want yet) for pretty good prices. or else if anyone on here is breeding shrimp and wants to get rid of some for free or sell them. either way. just looking for some shrimp advice because none of the close LFS's have anything beyond ghosts

thanksss :dont_tap_the_glass:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Aquabid is a good place to start. There is also Arizona inverts. and petshrimp.com


----------

